# Dirty Scaly Tails



## Hasenplug22 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have two female rats and both of their tails have started to get dirty and scaly looking. One of them has a very light colored tail and it has started to become brown and scaly. The other has almost a black tail and I just started to notice it looking dry and scaly. Is this just dirt/urine or something else?
I thought rats were suppose to constantly groom themselves. If I need to clean the tails, what is safe to use and how do I do it? My girls are still skidish (pet store rats) and I'm afraid they won't let me touch them long enough to clean them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It's probably just dead skin, sometimes rats can have issues having these comes off. Could also just be dirt.

Best ways are to either get a wet wash cloth and rub the tail (gently, don't tug on it) with the scales (go down the tail, Not up) Or get an old tooth brush and rub it down the tail.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I myself am not sure why the scales get so poorly (probably is just from dirt, or improper shedding of the scales), but I do know that, for some reason, a lot of rats rarely clean their tails. (None of my three ever did/do.) It's a special day when I catch them cleaning their tails, and it doesn't last long, nor does it make their tails look any cleaner.
What I read to do (I believe it was on this website somewhere) was to take a soft toothbrush, and warm water mixed with a wee bit of Dawn dishsoap (I use Ivory, they're both equally gentle brands, or I think some people might use unscented baby shampoo too because it is also gentle), and I gently go over the dirty tail with the direction of the scales (*not against!*) until it's clean. I do this with my light-tailed rat and for the most part it cleans up her tail fairly well and does not irritate her. Then I wipe her tail down with a damp paper towel and dry it. The hard part is getting her to sit still and leave the toothbrush alone while I'm trying to do it, haha.
There might be some other methods that others on here prefer over the toothbrush, too, however this is the one I learned to use. c:


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes it can be dietry, if they are too low in oil or sometimes protien they can have trouble shedding them properly which means they have lots of old scales on there and not many new ones. Often there coat is a bit long at the same time.

I regularly clean my guys tails, its part of showing here in the uk, well its nicer for the judge anyway. I use warm water, the rough bit off a cheap dish spong and a soft bristled tooth brush. Add a bit of gentle hand soap to the rough thing and wet it, pull it down the tail a few times and it gets the worst off. Then very gently make circular motions with the wet tooth brush and a bit of soap. This can lift off the loose scales. Just brushing downwards doesnt shift many, scrubbing hard backwards hurts them so should never be done. Once im done I put a blob of emoliant cream on, to restore some of the moisture ive removed with the soap. This routine keeps there tails nice and healthy, though they normally stick them in something filthy shortly afterwards.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tail cleaning is part of the monthly bath here. We had an old toddler toothbrush that we use for the bathing. We wash them in an oatmeal all natural dog Nd puppy shampoo and it really gets them clean and makes then smell so yummy  my skittish rats get wrapped in a wash rag when we work on the tail so they are secure and safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

